# Spring Quickies



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

My friend took some quick shots of my GTR a few weeks ago right before it rained.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

That's a lovely 34 you have there.
White's the best colour for 34's in my opinion.
Is that your engine bay in your avatar ?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to admit, Your R34 is close to the top of my list. I love white r34's and yours is one on the best IMO.

Have you got any shots of the rear, it looks like you have some sort of diffuser, it doesn't look like the standard V-spec one.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll get some more pics tomorrow. The rear diffuser is a Top Secret one. That is my engine bay in my avatar.
thanks for the compliments!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

More pics JBwangan! *laughs* 

Beautiful.... love how much it reminds me of my own. Except yours has so much more goodies!
Hope it grows up to be like yours. =P


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

goddam those are some NICE brakes!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Pics of the engine bay can be seen in this thread:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/85674-new-strut-bar.html 
Thank you again for the compliments. Hopefully get it out in the sun tomorrow and snap some more pics.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

What a beautiful mixture of aftermarket parts! I particularly like the white and black colour theme. 
I particularly like the white and black theme. I agree that white is an attractive colour, but the rear bumper around the exhaust turns noticeablely off white from fuel fumes. I have repainted my rear bumper twice with double clear coat already.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Still my favorite enginebay, but with the titanium brace


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I took pics today but my home Internet is down right now. Will post the pictures as soon as service returns. I'm typing this off my iiPhone right now. LOL!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Took some bad pics*

Took some horrible pics today. LOL! At least it was sunny outside.
Enjoy.
Front
















2 Sideshots
















Rear. Top Secret diffuser, NI indicators,Mines carbon wing,Nismo GT 500 LED tails, Also has a backup camera but can barely see it with my crap pics.
















some bay pics.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

jb: more pics of the carbon intake system please


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

The intake is from Gruppe-M and is made of Kevlar. I've heard they are no longer in production.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Definately one of my favorite R34's.
Gruppe-M intake :thumbsup: My younger bro has their titanium exhaust on his E46 M3, they're products are top-notch quality....
Your Blog is awesome also, I check it almost daily...


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Spooled1.8 said:


> Definately one of my favorite R34's.
> Gruppe-M intake :thumbsup: My younger bro has their titanium exhaust on his E46 M3, they're products are top-notch quality....
> Your Blog is awesome also, I check it almost daily...


Thank you! mucho appreciated.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Just luvin' it!*

This is one of the sweetest V-Spec's around, clean white & black combo... then you open the bonnet - DAMN! I just love it. Tons of goodies in there. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: I hope you get well soon.

Ohh, and your blog is my first reading everyday


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

I HEART JDM EGO!!!

Chico.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

He where is your signature license plate, get it on there ASAP.

Love your R34


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Up there with some of the best R34's in my opinion.
Keep up the good work.
The brakes are the best part of the car for me, truly special.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking R-34 Gtr:smokin: 
And the enginebay is :bowdown1: i really can't understand how you manages to keep it that clean and shiny:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*Gruppe-M*

Thanks for all the compliments. Keeps me going to finish it someday.
As requested. Pics of the Gruppe-M kevlar intake.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Stunning!! That's all i can say.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That intake is just out of this world...

Hats Off to you!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

That Intake is just sick and I love your engine bay, my favourite! :thumbsup: 

You gave me the inspiration to paint my cam covers dark green( like the HKS engines )


----------

